# WARNING LE TONKINOIS LACQUER



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

I have buddy who is also a boatbuilder. He is working on a little dinghy in oak and he called me last night to hear if i ever had problems with the Le Tonkinois lak.

He had added 5 layers of it and when he put on nr 6 layer of the lacquer the trouble started…

The lacquer was began to look funny like something took a grab in it from all sides and then were pulling and streching it. He asked me if i was using it straight from the box or if i had put some in another box and uséd it from there.

I always use it from the box and that is why i dont have had any problem with it he sad.

He had put some in a plasticbox and when he was finish turned the box upside down. So the plasticbox was kind of "painted" inside with lacquer next time i he used it. So he did like that until he had added layer nr 5,and then he decided to clean the plasticbox before putting more lacquer in. He had a 2,5 ltr lacquer and they are made so you cant get a brush in to them. I use them with only 0,75 ltr in and there is a lid to take of so you can get the brush in.

He contacted the firm who sold the lacquer and found out that you must never put the lacquer in plactic! 
Its no problem on the first layer,but when you add the lacquer on lacquer the problems starts.The lacquer kind of "draw"something out of the plastic and then you got trouble. Since he turned the plasticbox up side down after the first layer the lacquer had protected until he cleaned the box.

So now he had a big job to do with cleaning it of and start over again.

So remember this lacquer only must be used in a metalbox and never plactic.

Have a nice day


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s for the warning Thomas ….
something I never had heard of on all the sites I have read about the chinese oil lack 
over the years

take care
Dennis


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

Neither did i Dennis,but uhh what a disaster when things like that happens…


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

You think that you are doing everything right and then all of a sudden something like that jumps up and bites you on the ass. It's not a good thing when it happens. I'm sorry that it happened to your friend, *Napoleon*.


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks Helluwreck,but then i hope this will safe some others from doing it


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

most hope the french fleet do it right since they use several thousend gallons of it a year 

I hope your freind come over it dispite the extra time he is going to use :-(


----------

